# Fly Rod Holder Recomendations



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd just make some out of PVC, unless you have or want a T-Top. A friend of mine has a 22' bay boat with standard flush-mount rod holders in the sides of the center console, and holes cut out in the canvas T-Top for the rods to poke up through. It held my 9' 8wt fine.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I'd just make some out of PVC, unless you have or want a T-Top. A friend of mine has a 22' bay boat with standard flush-mount rod holders in the sides of the center console, and holes cut out in the canvas T-Top for the rods to poke up through. It held my 9' 8wt fine.


I agree - simple, you can bring it with you on any boat or kayak- here's a link:
http://dizzybigfish.co.uk/diy-fly-rod-holder/


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ram Mount makes some handy rod holders. I put a fly rod holder on a suction base and it works nicely on the Yeti cooler when strapped to the SUP. You could install a ball mount, which would allow you to swap out a variety of mounted bases and holders.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's an outfit that makes more than one kind of vertical rod holder -specifically for fly rods. Every year that I've ever been to the Miami boat show they always have a booth there with top quality products.

signaturemarine.net is their on-line cataloge. I had one of their suction cup mounted hookholders on my console for many years before it finally broke - and I'll be mounting a new one today...


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Not sure if you have any regular rod holders available in the location(s) you want to store fly rods, but if you do these are great: http://www.marineproducts.net/fly-rod-holder/


----------

